# Merry Christmas



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all the members of this forum and their families...


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thank you, Merry Christmas to you too...and to all my forum friends


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Same wishes here everyone and everywhere, Merry Christmas y'all

Darrell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Same to you and your family, Merry Christmas!

I must say, I'm so glad to see that so far all of the posts I've read from those of you who are wishing people a Merry Christmas are not saying Merry Xmas.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone as well!!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Question.... If I see a fat person with a sack in my home in the middle of the night... do I go get the milk and cookies.... or I pick up the handy cricket bat I keep near the stairs and beat the snot out of the home invader...???

Meanwhile:






Merry Christmas.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas slingshot friends !


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all from the Quailes in New Jersey!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Hopes for a Better New Year


----------

